# Draining cleaning woes



## islandplumber (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey guys, i work for a service company that employs 6 licensed plumbers one of which is me. I do the majority of the drain cleaning jobs that come our way. The other guys think clearing drains is for drain techs and they are far to knowledgeable, experienced, etc..to be doing this work. I don't mind doing it, so over tge years I've become the drain guy at work. The thing that bothers me is, my co-workers talk down about the companies in town that soley do drain cleaning. They consider these guys to be dumb and thats why they auger drains for a living. This really pi**es me off. 

In my area the large part of the drain cleaning jobs are done by" drain techs" working for companies that mainly do drains.

How am i suppose to work with a bunch of guys who feel they are to good to get a little dirty and auger a drain. For crying out loud we are plumbers!

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Many men have supported their families off of cleaning drains. How can some one talk down to a person who busts their ass all day cleaning drains?


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Compare your revenue to theirs, iam sure its close, they might not talk down so much if they realize you make a lot of money for the company.
We have guys like that at work too, I actually enjoy breaking out the snake every now and then, its a different challenge and its good to have an all round knowledge.
As they say, everything is connected. ..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Stop feeding them the plumbing jobs you find doing the drain work and do them yourself...

This way they'll need to pick up some drain work or, you'll need to bring in more plumbers that clean drains like you...

In any case they'll either need to do drain work or have an empty wallet...


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I love guys like that. They cant see past there noses. More profits for us. I have a buddy who started a business picking up dog poo. Everyone used to laugh at him. 50 employees and 16 franchises later I would love to have a tenth of the money he brings in. He tells me that theirs barely any competition. I have a pretty good selection of trenchless equipment. And hands down I would sell my wife before I sell my jet!


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> I love guys like that. They cant see past there noses. More profits for us. I have a buddy who started a business picking up dog poo. Everyone used to laugh at him. 50 employees and 16 franchises later I would love to have a tenth of the money he brings in. He tells me that theirs barely any competition. I have a pretty good selection of trenchless equipment. And hands down I would sell my wife before I sell my jet!


 Its crazy how people can make a great living picking up dog waste. Just the other day I saw a company advertising for help it said dog poo technician wanted. Is there a license for a dog poop technician?? Lol


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

To each there own but I've earned a great living cleaning drains. Let others think they're too good for it. I'll be laughing my way to the bank.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Before the recession hit all my friends where doing new construction and where always laughing at me because they where doing new pipe in clean clothes and I was the dirty sewer guy, then when the bottom fell out and there was no new construction they where like "wow we should have been doing drains" lol got to pay the mortgage payments you know.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Had my sub doing a sewer job today, and have them doing another tomorrow. Both jobs directly sold because of drain cleaning. 

The best part is I'm out running calls and only have time to stop and check on them. :thumbup:

Best January so far, by a wide margin. There are so many messed up drains in our service area and few service providers in comparison to the problem.


----------



## islandplumber (Mar 2, 2014)

I do find it funny when I'm at a supply house ordering a new cable or auger parts and the new construction guys look at me like I'm beneath them. If only they knew that their crappy installs are whats caused these backed up drains and im the guy fixing their work. 

I wish some of these guys had to spend a week or two dragging a machine around trouble shouting backed up drains. Maybe then they wouldnt feel so superior.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Dang it's hard heavy dirty work. I don't blame guys for avoiding it. If they can make a living doing what they do so be it. I do a lot more drains than plumbing now and I never feel like any guys look down on me. They all seem happy I'm here to help them out. or they put on a good front to my face 

of coarse I concern myself with my happiness and bank account way more than what people think of me


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Our company does repair work, new construction and drain cleaning. We have 5 plumbers, 2 helpers. I mostly occupy a desk or steering wheel so I don't count. Every plumber is required to do an on call weekend. We all rotate, even the new construction guys. Drain cleaning and or service is beneath nobody. I've reiterated this countless times and let them know how important service work is to our company's financial well being. Service work covers payroll when we're waiting for payments on new construction jobs. The new construction guys understand this and are more than happy to help on the service side when necessary. It's a company culture thing, we're all part of the team.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Next time one of them says something just laugh and say I make the company more money percentage wise than the rest of you.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Drain and sewer cleaning is a different skill set compared to plumbing. I believe drain cleaning is an art. Most guys can replace a kitchen faucet. Yet there are very few that can clean the kitchen drain properly. 

Anyone that does a good bit of drain work. Knows what I am talking about. 

What happens is all of the discount rooter companies. Make drain and sewer cleaning look so easy. By only saying they charge 49.99. So naturally people think it is easy. Since it is advertised for so cheap. Well we all know that isn't the case.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I left Plumbing to clean drains because I like it. I have had a few run in's at supply houses being called a "Wana Be". I don't wana be plumbing. I wana be cleaning drains. Big mouth old man who I have never saw before and never saw again. He was told to leave and not to return ever again. I do have a few come backs that I am sure would not be PZ approved to post here !


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Short Story:
Country Club stopped up. Find out it is drain behind the Bar. Start to go out and as told I couldn't go out there with "Those People" said you want the drain cleaned? Was told I could do it from basement. Said it was on a slab and had to do it from the sink. He told me to wait and he would go with me. Watched every move I made until done. hen I finished cleaning up 2 guys (friends) on the other side of the bar said when I got done to come back on there side of the bar they wanted to buy me a beer. LOVED the look on big shots face.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe make the story a little longer?

David


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

Cuda said:


> Before the recession hit all my friends where doing new construction and where always laughing at me because they where doing new pipe in clean clothes and I was the dirty sewer guy, then when the bottom fell out and there was no new construction they where like "wow we should have been doing drains" lol got to pay the mortgage payments you know.


I was one of those guys who focused on my construction projects for the majority of my career and picked up a service call here and there . then the bottom fell out on construction and my service side of the business was not built up enough. since then I have focused on the service side of plumbing with drain cleaning / repair / replacement being at the forefront .this is what pays the bills now. never really looked down on a good service plumber , their experience just came from a different approach in the trade .


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

There have only been a few times where I felt like I was being looked down upon for being a plumber. I don't let it bother me because I know that I make more in a day than most people make all week. 

I don't do drains because I can't make enough money. Big companies however make tons on money from drains. I'm not sure why you drain guys don't ask for more money. It's usually the jobs that nobody else wants to do that pays the most.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

plumberkc said:


> There have only been a few times where I felt like I was being looked down upon for being a plumber. I don't let it bother me because I know that I make more in a day than most people make all week.
> 
> I don't do drains because I can't make enough money. Big companies however make tons on money from drains. I'm not sure why you drain guys don't ask for more money. It's usually the jobs that nobody else wants to do that pays the most.


where I am located there is 1001 " drain guys " within a 1 mile radius. the gardener, the handyman ,whats his names brothers cousin etc etc. If I could slap every low balling drain cleaner , I would . In the meantime ,I must keep trying to seperate myself from them with professionalism , better equipment , the list goes on.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> There have only been a few times where I felt like I was being looked down upon for being a plumber. I don't let it bother me because I know that I make more in a day than most people make all week.
> 
> I don't do drains because I can't make enough money. Big companies however make tons on money from drains. I'm not sure why you drain guys don't ask for more money. It's usually the jobs that nobody else wants to do that pays the most.


Funny, I sub all drain work out now. I've done it before but didn't enjoy the work. I've changed my mind now and am tired of giving a lot of money/work/customers away. So I'm gonna drop 15-20 G's and do drain cleaning & inspection.

"Looked down upon"
Get use to it , this is not a glamorous trade, a lot of so called plumbers/drain cleaners should be looked down on due to bad hygiene, cheap tools, old work trucks,bad Grammer & spelling, and the list goes on and on. I try to appear professional with a clean uniform, straight teeth, clean work truck, ect. And I learn as much as possible about my trade. I learned here that perception is reality, so you better play the part well


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

1manshow said:


> where I am located there is 1001 " drain guys " within a 1 mile radius. the gardener, the handyman ,whats his names brothers cousin etc etc. If I could slap every low balling drain cleaner , I would . In the meantime ,I must keep trying to seperate myself from them with professionalism , better equipment , the list goes on.




I would hate California. You guys make less money yet housing is 10x more expensive.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Get use to it , this is not a glamorous trade, a lot of so called plumbers/drain cleaners should be looked down on due to bad hygiene, cheap tools, old work trucks,bad Grammer & spelling, and the list goes on and on. I try to appear professional with a clean uniform, straight teeth, clean work truck, ect. And I learn as much as possible about my trade. I learned here that perception is reality, so you better play the part well



I think that's why for some of us our only problem is not being able to find any decent help, while others can't seem to find work at all.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

plumberkc said:


> I would hate California. You guys make less money yet housing is 10x more expensive.


exactly right .real estate is super high , getting the $ u need to operate a small business is tough. there is no way that I would be able to afford to retire here or even slow the pace down as I get older . I've done the math . gotta get a property out of this state within the next couple of years.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Funny, I sub all drain work out now. I've done it before but didn't enjoy the work. I've changed my mind now and am tired of giving a lot of money/work/customers away. So I'm gonna drop 15-20 G's and do drain cleaning & inspection.
> 
> "Looked down upon"
> Get use to it , this is not a glamorous trade, a lot of so called plumbers/drain cleaners should be looked down on due to bad hygiene, cheap tools, old work trucks,bad Grammer & spelling, and the list goes on and on. I try to appear professional with a clean uniform, straight teeth, clean work truck, ect. And I learn as much as possible about my trade. I learned here that perception is reality, so you better play the part well



I battle them on the daily basis. I love the ones that are under equipped. Who cleans a main with a 3/8 cable. Or the ones that don't clean up after themselves. We have gone behind a bigger outfit. Several times. To only find the roots they removed still on the basement floor by rthe clean out. :furious:


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

So true. Theirs nothing glamorous about drain cleaning. But if you take it to a higher level by doing a good job, cleaning up when your done, and just being respectful you can make a real good living.


----------



## kimo (Jul 22, 2011)

There's prejudice against drain cleaners, part of that old fashioned class rubbish about best people and lower people. All honest work is honorable, and any work can become highly skilled with dedication and experience. That was the lesson of America for over 200 years. And it worked.
I've learned two bits about plumbing but almost nothing about drain cleaning, & i'm impressed to see those guys roll up and figure out whats what in minutes , clear the blockage and go. No mess no drama.
Plumbers & drain cleaners have done more for human health than any doctors.


----------

